# Flush King Opinions



## azx33 (Aug 13, 2005)

I am looking for opinions on the flush king for the black tank. One advantage, is that there no permanent installation, which saves time. The quickie flush is less expensive, but it will take time to pull the belly pan, drilll the holes and install it. Does the flush king work as well or should I stick the quickie flush. The tank is virgin, so now is the me to install, if I end up going the quickie route.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I have the Flush King and at one time I thought it was king. However after installing the Quickie Flush it's dethroned the Flush King and I no longer even carry it with me. The Flush King does a better job than nothing but you have to back flush the tank and its slow and not as effective as actually spraying down the inside of the tank. I think you get a much more effective, and quick cleaning with the tank sprayers. Both require a hose with threads to work, but the Quickie flush does the job much quicker I found. It may take longer to install but it does a better job.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

My vote - Quickie Flush - this should be std on all RV's

Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Quickie Flush....Quickie Flush....Quickie Flush....Quickie Flush....Quickie Flush....Quickie Flush....Quickie Flush....Quickie Flush....Quickie Flush....Quickie Flush....Quickie Flush....Quickie Flush....Quickie Flush....Quickie Flush....Quickie Flush....Quickie Flush....Quickie Flush....Quickie Flush....Quickie Flush....Quickie Flush....Quickie Flush....Quickie Flush....Quickie Flush....Quickie Flush....

...get the picture?


----------



## McBeth (Feb 19, 2005)

I never had any experience with the flush king, but I do like the quickie flush. It took a little effort to install, but worth the effort.

Keith


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

You know what would be a good mod? A way to charge the toilet through that connection - especially for us 31RQS guys that have to put the side slide out to get to the bathroom.

I'm envisioning something along the lines of those weed-killer sprayers you hook up to the garden hose... something where you could dump the chemicals into some container and push it into the tank with a few gallons of water via an outside connection.

Hmmm... have to think about this.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Dan you can, well you have to get the chemicals in via the toilet, but after that you can add a few gallons from the Quickie Flush or for that matter a Flush King. With the QF just leave the valve closed and run it for a few seconds. The FK you'd back flush and turn off the water and close the valve quickly. I do this at home before a trip if I don't have much water in the black water tank.


----------



## east-tn-outbacker (Jul 21, 2005)

I installed a tornado flush kit on ours before the first use. It took a couple of hours but it was worth every minute and penny spent on it.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Y-Guy, at that point I might as well carry in the 2.5 gallon bucket. The goal (for me with 31RQS) would be to avoid having to go in at all.


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

I had the flush king for a year until I bought the Outback. I had the dealer install it. (Well worth the $40) The quickie flush is much faster and I think it does a better job. Quickie flush gets my vote and I've had both.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

The Flush King has become the Flush Prince. I had the FK but later switched to the Quickie Flush. Way better as you have heard. However I still carry the FK and use it to ocaissionally back flush the grey tank. Heck, I paid for it so might as well use it


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I use my flushking for the clear elbow so I can see my quickie flush doing it's job.

Mike


----------



## polygraphpat (Mar 4, 2004)

Have been using the flush king about a year. As others have said, it is definitely better than nothing. It works, but seems to take a while to fill and dump. I just put the quickie flush on last weekend. Can't wait to see how well it works on a trip. It takes a little time to install, but i think it will be worth it. The hardest part is putting that $#%^& bottom cover back on. I tried to do it by myself at first, was a lot easier with help. My next Outback I will have the dealer install a quickie flush when I buy it.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I have both ... the Tornado (which seems to work a little better then the QF) and the Flush King .. I really use the FK's clear elbow to tell me when the Tornado is done...


----------

